
Show HN: Multi-Arch Templates for OpenFaaS - alexellisuk
https://github.com/alexellis/multiarch-templates
======
alexellisuk
Since publishing this yesterday I've also added Node.js - these are fairly
reusable examples around Dockerfiles and buildx. Feel free to copy the
approach as required.

